# κλαπ και μπακαλιαράκια



## oliver_twisted (Sep 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Από λόγο του Άρη Βελουχιώτη στη Λαμία:

[...] Έτσι ήρθαν οι Γερμανοί στον τόπο μας και μας σκλαβώσανε.
Τότε, μερικοί το σκάσανε και οι άλλοι κάνανε Κυβέρνηση 
και μας είπαν: Ησυχία παιδιά. Τάξη και ασφάλεια.
Τι μπορούσαμε όμως να περιμένουμε απ’ αυτούς που φορέσανε τα *κλαπ και τα μπακαλιαράκια;*
Έτσι, όλο το βάρος έπεσε σε μια χούφτα ανθρώπων.
Αυτούς που τρώγανε καρπαζιές μέσα στα αστυνομικά μπουντρούμια και τις Ασφάλειες, μα που φλέγονταν από ηρωισμό και ανδρεία 
και μέσα τους υπήρχε μια ζεστή ελληνική καρδιά 
και έτρεχε στις φλέβες τους πραγματικό ελληνικό αίμα. 

Τι ακριβώς είναι τα κλαπ και τα μπακαλιαράκια; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2010)

Καπέλο κλακ (Claque), όχι κλαπ, είναι αυτό εδώ το ημίψηλο:






Για τα μπακαλιαράκια, δεν ξέρω τι εννοεί. Υποθέτω πως θα ήταν κάτι παρόμοιο, καπέλο ή άλλο στοιχείο αμφίεσης (γυαλιά;), δείγμα κομψότητας και ανώτερης κοινωνικής και οικονομικής επιφάνειας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 28, 2010)

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, Earion, προφανώς πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό λάθος. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)
Πάνε τα ημίψηλα. Τα μπακαλιαράκια, κανείς;

Edit: και επιβεβαιώνεσαι και από το google, όπου με αναζήτηση "και τα μπακαλιαράκια" + Βελουχιώτης, όλα τα αποτελέσματα δίνουν κλακ (και όχι κλαπ). Θα ΄πρεπε να το είχα φανταστεί. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ. Τώρα να υποθέσω ότι τα μπακαλιαράκια είναι σαν τα καβουράκια; (τα καπέλα) :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 28, 2010)

Φίλος μού είπε ότι "μπακαλιαράκι" είναι το φράκο. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πηγές για να το επιβεβαιώσω, αλλά αρκούμαι σ'αυτό για την ώρα, μιας και ταιριάζει απόλυτα νοηματικά. 

Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2010)

Μπακαλιαράκια είναι οι βελάδες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Και φράκο να το πεις, μέσα είσαι. Νομίζω ότι ονομάστηκαν έτσι (ασεβώς) επειδή οι δυο ουρές του ενδύματος κρέμονταν από πίσω σαν την ουρά μπακαλιάρου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2010)

_Μπακαλιαράκια_ ίσως να βρούμε στον Τσιφόρο, δεν θυμάμαι πού τα έχω διαβάσει, αλλά κουβαλάω την ίδια εντύπωση με τον 40άκο, ότι είναι το φράκο. Για το _κλακ_, δεν ξέρω αν είναι λάθος του Βελουχιώτη ή της αντιγραφής, αλλά μόνο _κλακ_ και _κλάπα_. _Κλαπ_ δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει ποτέ... που να μην είναι χειροκρότημα. :)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2010)

Κι εγώ μπακαλιαράκια τις βελάδες/φράκα ξέρω. Από πού τα ξέρω, Κύριος οίδε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Κύριος οίδε.


Και μόνο αν υποθέσουμε ότι τα ξέρει όλα Αυτός.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 28, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά!

:)


----------

